# Citrus Habanero Glaze



## Dutch (May 24, 2006)

A local BBQ joint near my old house serves up this Glaze on chicken and pork. This will definitely clear your sinuses!! 

*WARNING: This is not for the faint of heart.*

Citrus Habanero Glaze

1/2 c. Onion very finely chopped
2 tbsp. Olive Oil
1/2 tsp. Garlic
1/4 tsp. Salt
1/2 tsp. Black Pepper
1/4-1/2 Habanero finely chopped (seeded)
1/2 c. Lime or Lemon Juice (fresh squeezed preferably)
1/2 c. Orange Juice (fresh squeezed preferably)
1 tsp. Tamarind Paste
3/4 c. Apricot Preserves
2 tbsp. Sugar

SautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] onions, garlic, olive oil and salt for a few minutes. Add the black and habanero pepper and sautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] for a minute more. Mix in the rest of the ingredients with a whisk and simmer for 15 to 20 minutes, stirring often, until thickened. Make sure it is not too thick because it will thicken in the cooling process. Remove from heat and cool. Use as a glaze on pork or chicken.

Note: If you do not like hot and spicy do not use habanero peppers as they are extremely hot. Substitute with a half of a seeded jalapeno.


----------



## snowman (May 24, 2006)

Wow thanks Dutch.... I might have to whip some up for the weekend.....

Mike


----------



## brianj517 (May 24, 2006)

This one's going in the keeper file for sure...Thanks for another great recipe, Dutch!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## jlloyd99 (May 25, 2006)

Dutch, is this a glaze that needs to be used right away or could I store it in a jar to be used over time?  The reason I ask is that my Dad would love this and I'm thinking it may make a great Fathers Day preasent.


----------



## Dutch (May 25, 2006)

Lady J- You can store it covered in the fridge, I've had a similar glaze that was made with canned chipotle peppers (smoked red jalapeno's) that a friend gave me at Christmas and I'm still using it.


----------



## bob-bqn (May 26, 2006)

Had to add that recipe to my collection 'cause it sounds good. I love Habanero pepper jelly and use it to glaze ribs & chicken. Thanks Earl! 8)


----------

